# Was ist ein " RP " - Server ?



## Nairus (3. Januar 2008)

So leute, wie oben angekündigt, hab ich ka was der Unterschied zwischen einem RP- und einem Normalen PvP-, PvE-Server ist, hab hier gelesen in nem Topic :

Namenssperre : Hattest du den Namen auf nem RP-Server? 


Heisst das auf nem Rp-Server kann man nur ganz bestimmte Namen auswählen, oder müssen des irgendwie Fantasy Namen sein?

Kann es vll sogar sein das es auf soeinem Server um ein anderes Gameplay handelt? 

Muss dazu sagen ich spiele seit 2 Monaten kein WoW mehr und hab damals nur auf Frostwolf / Ally / PvP- Realm gezockt und kenn die Unterschiede nicht, nur das ewige gezerge wie üblich auf den PvP Servern.

Klärt mich auf,  worum geht es auf einem Solchem Server...

MfG Danny


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

RP=Rollenspiel. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rollenspiel_%28Spiel%29

Der Spieler übernimmt die Rolle seines Chars. Das heisst unter anderem das der Charname auch zur Welt passen soll. "Coladose" würde diese Anforderung kaum erfüllen.
Desweiteren soll man seinen Char spielen als würde man sich wirklich in dieser Welt bewegen. Heisst eine Unterhaltung über das Fussballspiel vonletzter Woche oder wer bei Deutschland sucht den Superstar als nächstes rausfliegt hat in öffentlichen Chats auch nichts verloren.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Januar 2008)

Spiele selber auf nem PvE Server kann dir daher nichts 100 prozentiges sagen, aber meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach is n RP Server sowas für "das schwarze Auge Spieler" wo du nen vernümpftigen Fantasynamen brauchst und die ganze Zeit dich unterhälst mit den anderen als währste echt n Ork. Oder n Elf, halt je nach Klasse. Du kannst auch so tun als währst du n Taure dabei bist du n Gnom, musstes nur gut rüberbringen.
Das is das Grundprinzip.


----------



## DarkSaph (3. Januar 2008)

Jo, RP bedeutet, dass man sich in die Rolle seinen Chars hineinversetzt und aus seiner Sicht handelt!


----------



## Nairus (3. Januar 2008)

Danke erstmals für die Schnellen Antworten.

Was heisst den Sollen oder Müssen, wird man von nem Gm ermahnt wenn man den Sinn und Zweck seiner Klasse nicht erfüllt, geschweige denn von seinem Namen?

Oder ist n Rp Server eher was für Kiddies die noch an den Weihnachtsmann und den Osterhasen glauben und desswegen ihr Spiel gerne auf Screenplay und Geschichte auslegen oder einfach für Leute die Fantasy-Interessiert sind?


Ihr verstehs immer nochnicht so recht^^


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

Rp ist eher was für reifere Leute, Kiddies bekommen es meist nicht mal ansatzweise gebacken.

Sehr stark durchgegriffen wird auf den RP Servern wohl nicht, aber jemand der kein RP machen will sollte den Funken Anstand besitzen und sich einen anderen Server suchen.


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

Dem Posting von Tikume kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Ursprünglich soll man altertümlich Schreiben z.Bsp. Wie geht es euch? usw. Aber denke dass ist nicht so wirklich durchfü
hrbar. =)
Sofern du deinen Char nicht Vollidiot oder ähnlich nennst, und dich auf keine Religion, Hautfarbe, Geschlecht und so weiter beziehst wirst du da kein Problem bekommen. 
LG


----------



## Nairus (3. Januar 2008)

Bloody hat ja geschrieben man sollte sich benehmen und es kommt drauf an welche Klasse bzw Rasse man spielt, aber es gibt dann sicher keine Freaks auf solchen Servern die dann wenn sie Ork spielen im Ts auf grunzen oder im Spiel hinter jeden Satz "*grunz*" setzen oder?


----------



## DarkSaph (3. Januar 2008)

Auf solchen Servern wird IC(In Charackter - dh in der Rolle) kein Teamspeak verwendet. Teamspeak kommt höchstens OOC(Out of Charackter - Nicht in der Rolle) zum Einsatz. Aber ich muss mir grad sowas vorstellen, wie ein Orc-Spilerer im TS rumgrunzt! xD


----------



## Eolas (3. Januar 2008)

Hmmm, doch, Freak's gibts überall =) Aber dafür musst du nicht unbeding auf ein RP Realm =)
Der Sinn eines solchen Servers "wäre" schon Echtes Rollenspiel, betende Priester, naturverbundene Druiden und arrogant-böse Hexenmeister. Aber dran hällt sich -leider- kein Schwein


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

Quasi wie beim Live-Rollenspiel. Wenn du deinen Char gerade nicht spielst läufst du mit gekreuzten Armen, das ist für jeden das Zeichen dass du OT bist.


----------



## Nairus (3. Januar 2008)

Aber, ganz ehrlich, wir haben doch schon alle diese Artikel gelesen oder davon gehört, wie Kinder das Spiel zu ernst nehmen, und sich das Leben nehmen nur weil ihr Charakter in WoW an einer kritischen Stelle stirbt...

Oder nur noch in der Welt von Wow lebt und nichts mehr isst...

Das ganze könnte ich mir auf einem PvE, bzw PvP Server alles nicht vorstellen, solche Geschichten stammen doch dann 100 % von solchen Realms, wobei ich damit nicht sagen will das ich Vorurteile gegen Leute habe die auf diesen Realms spielen, und nicht sagen will das alle darauf Freaks sind...

Ich muss dazu sagen ich gehöre nicht dazu, bin ein "normaler" 17-Jähriger Schüler, und habe im November mit WoW aufgehört, um mich mehr auf die Schule zu konzentrieren, Acc verscherbelt, und Siehe da, sobald mein WoW Account weg war, und ich nicht mehr spielen konnte, sind meine Noten in den Keller gesunken und ich habe die Probezeit in der Fachoberschule, welche erst im Februar vorbei ist, bereits jetzt schon verkac*t.

Ich glaube ich wäre damals auf so einem Server nicht gut dabei gewesen^^

MfG Danny


----------



## Nairus (3. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (3. Januar 2008)

Nairus schrieb:


> Bloody hat ja geschrieben man sollte sich benehmen und es kommt drauf an welche Klasse bzw Rasse man spielt, aber es gibt dann sicher keine Freaks auf solchen Servern die dann wenn sie Ork spielen im Ts auf grunzen oder im Spiel hinter jeden Satz "*grunz*" setzen oder?


Nein das wird wohl eher nicht so häufig vorkommen, es geht eher in folgende Richtung.
//IC
Raefael sieht Euch stirnrunzelnd an und zuckt mit den Schulten.
<charakter>Die Figur Raefael dreht sich um<\charakter>
Raefael: "Geht nun Gnom bevor ich Euch in der Hölle der ewigen Verdammnis schmoren lasse".

Auf einem RP Server versucht der Spieler den Charakter den er sich ausgewählt hat mit Sprache und Gestik leben einzuhauchen. Ein Nachtelfen Priester, könnte man z.B. von seinem Verhalten und den Handlungen her hochmütig aber gutherzig anlegen, einen Untoten Hexer würde ich arrogant, böse und gemein spielen, einen Gnom etwas durchgeknallt etc.

Hoffe das konnte Dir das ganze etwas näher bringen.

//Yours respectfully Rafa


----------



## Mikaster (3. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tut mir leid, aber für mich hört sich das bis jetzt an als wäre ein rp server die wirklich letzte flucht aus dem rl
wenn man:
- einen ausgedachten fantasy namen benutzen muss (das ja nicht schlimm )
- nicht über das rl sprechen darf ( wie Tikume meinte sowas von nem fussbalspiel oder so)
- kein ts benutzt
- altertümlich sprechen soll (wie LolliBunny meinte)

hat man dann auch noch irgendwelche freiheiten? kenne mich selbst auchnicht mit rp-servern aus bitte deswegen um ausführlicherer posts und schreibt mir warum rp server die besten (oder schlechtesten) server sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg 

Ps: bitte jetzt erst das flamen anfangen, bin nämlich jetzt fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (3. Januar 2008)

Nairus schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen ich gehöre nicht dazu, bin ein "normaler" 17-Jähriger Schüler, und habe im November mit WoW aufgehört, um mich mehr auf die Schule zu konzentrieren, Acc verscherbelt, und Siehe da, sobald mein WoW Account weg war, und ich nicht mehr spielen konnte, sind meine Noten in den Keller gesunken und ich habe die Probezeit in der Fachoberschule, welche erst im Februar vorbei ist, bereits jetzt schon verkac*t.



Moment du hast mit WoW aufgehört und bist weil du dich mehr auf die Schule konzentriert hast in der Schule abgesackt O.o also ich an deiner Stelle würd mir sofort wieder WoW besorgen und retten was noch zu retten ist.


----------



## Gias (3. Januar 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> tut mir leid, aber für mich hört sich das bis jetzt an als wäre ein rp server die wirklich letzte flucht aus dem rl
> ...



flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-fantasy kann ich bestätigen
-nicht uber rl sprechen mag theoretisch sein praktisch
hast du eine menge trashtalk im gildenchannel oder /1 (im ersten ist keine rp-pflicht)
wen du nicht grade freiwillig zu den hardcore-rplern gehst

-altertümlich sprechen ist unfug
kann dir keiner vorschreiben das fantasy = mittelalter ist
das besondere ist, dass du hier normales deutsch liest /schreibst
also kein rofl lol ey alda yea pwned noob etc
sondern ausgeschriebene sätze mit interpunktion! (bitte staunen *g*)


----------



## Grimmrog (3. Januar 2008)

Naja RP ist eben Rollenspiel (RolePlay), du machst dir einen Charakter, der eine Bestimmte Rolle verkörpert, und an diese Hälst du dich quasi, (freiheiten die aus der Rolle fallen gehören dort nicht hin) natürlich sollte die Rolle auch in das WoW Universum passen.

Ist quasi so als würdeste dein Eigenes fantasiebuch schreiben, so wie alle anderen auch aif dem Server, und diese Geschichten koppeln sich eben in/aneinander wenn sich 2 beggegnen und Unterhalten.

Wenn du halt einfach nur WoW zocken willst, dann geh auf einen nicht RPG Server. Um daurhaft sinnvoll in einem RP teilzunehmen brauch man sowieso recht viel Zeit, da man sonst die Wandernde Story verpasst, und dnans chlecht oder Schwer wieder nen sinvollen Snschluß findet.

Aber wenn ihr nicht wisst was RP bedeutet, dann seid ihr sicherlich sowieso falsch auf dem Server. Was der bauer nicht kennt, isst er nicht^^

kleines Beispiel.:
du willst nen Saufenden Päbelnden Zwerg Spielen, oder nen bösen alles hassendesn Untoten Hexer oder nur ne große Kuschelige Kuh oder was auch immer. Was du spielen, also ´darstellen willst, bleibt dir überlassen, nur sollte es auch in die Welt von WoW passen, und du solltest dazu veranlagt sein, sowas zu mögen.

Und wenn jemand auf einen RP Server geht umd ann zu meckern, da sind alle bekloppt uns Freaks, dann frag ich mich, wieso seid ihr 1. überhaupt dort, und 2. ist immer das normal, was der mehrzahl entspricht, also seid ihr dann als non RP-ler da die einzigen Freaks^^


----------



## -Pantas- (3. Januar 2008)

Grüße Nairus!

Alles, wirklich alles über Namen....Serverregeln etc. findest du auf der Offiziellen Seite.

Ich habs dir mal rausgesucht *zwinker*

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

[P]


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

Stell Dir mal vor Du schaust einen SciFi Film an und überall siehst Du dass es sich nur um Kulissen handelt und zwischendrin unterhalten sich die Darsteller auch mal über die Basketball Ergebnisse.
Wie würde der Film wohl athmosphärisch rüberkommen für dich? Ziemlich mies vermutlich.

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Du dich so auf die Realitätsflucht einschiesst. Wenn Du ein Buch liest oder einen Film schaust dann vertiefst Du dich auch dort in die Story. 

RP bedeutet einfach dass man das Spiel aus sicht seines Chars mit dessen Charaktereigenschaften und dessen Wissen spielt und damit auch die Athmosphäre für die anderen Spieler verdichtet.


Ach ja: Das altertümlich Sprechen ist ein Gerücht das sich hartnäckig hält. Würde ein einfacher Bauer hochgestelzt sprechen? Ich glaube nicht. Im Prinzip ist es eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## -Pantas- (3. Januar 2008)

*grins* das mit dem Baseball ist gut 8-)

Also ich hab mal auf der ewigen wacht einen "Penner" getroffen (RP technisch jetzt)

Leider ist es ja so, das viele Spieler der soundso vielste Sohn von Thrall & Co sind...... oder Erzengel....Vampire (sowas von unpassend im WoW univerum)....

Aber es gibt sie, die wirklich guten RP server, auch wenn viele RP server nicht den eindruck hinterlassen, das sie überhaupt RP server sind. (leider *winkt den GM´s böse zu*)

[P]


----------



## Pymonte (3. Januar 2008)

Nairus schrieb:


> Aber, ganz ehrlich, wir haben doch schon alle diese Artikel gelesen oder davon gehört, wie Kinder das Spiel zu ernst nehmen, und sich das Leben nehmen nur weil ihr Charakter in WoW an einer kritischen Stelle stirbt...
> 
> Oder nur noch in der Welt von Wow lebt und nichts mehr isst...
> 
> ...




ROFL... das is ja wohl mal total falsch interpretiert und analysiert. Der Spieler spielt seinen Char. Das stimmt. Aber er ist wie ein Schauspieler. Wer das nicht kann, kommt aufm RP realm eh nicht klar. Oder denkst du Bruce Willis rennt durch die Gegend und ballert Leute ab? Oder Elijah Wood sammelt Ringe um sie im Vulkan zu schmelzen? Das ist ne normale Rolle, die man kurzzeitig übernimmt und dann abstreift. ich glaub auf RP Realms gibts keine/kaum solche psychologischen Wracks wie du sie beschreibst. Weil die Leute dort wissen das sie spielen. Viel mehr sind solche Leute auf PvP /PvE realms betroffen, die einfach nicht vorrankommen. 
Im RP ist das nämich nicht der Hauptantrieb. Man spielt eine epische Story nach, alle Statusobjekte von PvE und PvP sind im RP meist nur nebensache und damitauch weniger belastend.

Das wirklich einer nicht mehr aus seiner Rolle rauskommt ist unwahrscheinlich. Wenn dann hat er eh schon ne Störung. Und dann wäre die Überall und nich nur auf RP ausgebrochen.

Unwissenheit ist ein Schwert. Es trennt die Gesellschaft und sticht ihr die Augen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

Gutes RP wird es in kommerziellen Spielen nur punktuell oder gar nicht geben. In Ultima Online hatten sich die RPler z.B. einfach in Trinsic und Umgebung angesiedelt. Jeder wusste dass dort RP betrieben wurde.
Wenn wir also mal Lust auf RP hatten sind wir einfach dort hin und haben uns auch entsprechend verhalten.

Ich wurde z.B. einmal mit meinem Dieb von den Orks zu ihrem "Taschenkrabbelgott" erhoben, weil ich sie versucht habe zu missionieren und dabei ausgeraubt habe (war halt die Masche meines Diebs).


----------



## Georg217 (3. Januar 2008)

RP=Rollenspiel=Musst dich danach benehmen.

1.) Du darfst nicht namen wie THEKILLER haben nur Rollengame namen wie Legolas oder so.

2.) Musst anderst reden, statt du "ihr" und wenn du einen Magier suchst zB das hier schreiben:
Ich suche einen Magier, Meister des Arkanen desen Kraft uns im Kampf gegen das Böse beistehen wird.

Also ich finde es lustig aber auf daur iwie nerfig.


----------



## Vatenkeist (3. Januar 2008)

wie geht das dann dort wohl im pvp ab? kann ich mir echt kaum vorstellen.
eventuell werd ich mal n chara transen und mir das anschauen ^^


----------



## Mace (3. Januar 2008)

also rp macht auf jeden fall spass wenn sich alle dran halten..nur ich hab mir mal einen char auf einem gemacht und den handelschat gelesen...wie auf normalen server teilweise doofes rumgeflame und sinnlose unterhaltungen...schade eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (3. Januar 2008)

Für die verschiedenen RP server die WoW anbietet gibt es bestimmte regeln die die RP servern von den Anderen server unterscheidet. Viele leute dort erschaffen mit der Hilfe der tollen community eine eigene geschichte für ihre Characktere.


----------



## maggus (3. Januar 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> wie geht das dann dort wohl im pvp ab? kann ich mir echt kaum vorstellen.
> eventuell werd ich mal n chara transen und mir das anschauen ^^



Ui, das tolle Vorurteil, dass RPler im PvP / PvE nix reissen..


----------



## Lanatir (3. Januar 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> tut mir leid, aber für mich hört sich das bis jetzt an als wäre ein rp server die wirklich letzte flucht aus dem rl
> ...


Du hast z.B. die Freiheit zu entscheiden NICHT auf einem RP Server zu spielen wenn dir die Regeln nicht passen.


----------



## Zygron (3. Januar 2008)

Also ich mag Rp auch mal ganz gerne, spiele auf einem Rp server mit einem 70er Mondkin. Allerdings dürften, wenn man die Regeln streng verfolgt ca 60% der Spieler auf unserer Server (Die ewige Wacht) zumindest bei der Alli nicht mehr auf einem Rp Server spielen, diese ständigen Spamereien Beleidigungen und vor allem dieLeute die nichts besseres zu tuen haben als sich mit PvP zu provozieren. Eigentlich traurig, in Goldhain laufen mehr Hordler rum als Allis und schlachten gerne mal die Wachen und wenn man sich beschwert darf ma sich Beleidigungen anhören die ich hier nicht nennen möchte, also geh nicht auf unseren Server^^


----------



## Fabchizzel (3. Januar 2008)

Also Leutz um das mal aufzuklären....

Ich habe selbst anfangs auf einem PvE Server gespielt und nun auf einem RP-Server.

Der größte Unterschied besteht darin, dass auf einem RP Server sehr viel Wert auf den Umgangston gelegt wird. Es gibt auch einige die gerne in der Troll-, Orc- oder anderen Sprachen schreiben, aber das ist eher die Seltenheit. Es wird nur mehr mit Emotes geschrieben wie auf anderen Servern und wie schon gesagt der Umgangston ist sehr viel angenehmer... Des Weiteren beschäftigen sich sehr viele RP Spieler mit den Hintergründen und der Geschichte von WoW, was ich auch nicht verkehrt finde. 

Danke fürs zuhören...


----------



## Arithos (3. Januar 2008)

Mich wunderts, dass es immer noch so viele Leute gibt, die noch nie von RP gehört haben, wo so ein Thema doch eh alle paar Tage hier auftaucht.

Ich bin der Sache jetzt nicht bis zum Ende gefolgt, aber zum Thema Sprachstil hab ich noch was zu sagen:

Wie schon erwähnt glauben die meisten sie müssten einen auf edler-Ritter machen. (zB: "Seid gegrüßt holde Maid!") Diese Begrüßung sieht man nahezu überall (besonders den ersten Teil davon) und die Leute meinen mit diesem Satz haben sie das Rollenspiel für den Tag erledigt und verfallen direkt in den Sätzen danach ooc (zB: "Seid gegrüßt Zwerg, wie laufen die Dinge in Eisenschmiede? Schaust du auch grade das Fußballmatch?" oder "Seid gegrüßt! Machste mit Quest?") Das ganze noch vorstellen ohne Interpunktion und der Graus ist perfekt.

Aber man weicht vom Thema ab: Es mag stimmen, dass Edelleute (zB Menschenpriester/magier oder auch Paladine) so reden wie es sich diese Leute vorstellen (siehe oben holde Maid), allerdings trifft das sonst auf fast keine Rasse zu.
Das extreme Gegenbeispiel sind Orks und Trolle. Erstere wirken meist etwas dümmlicher und leben nur für Kampf & Glorie und Trolle sind halt eher so die Rhastamaaans. Diese beiden auf Dauer zu spielen ist vorallem für Klugscheißer schwer, da man nicht klugscheißen kann wenn man sich doof stellen muss ^.^
Und so benutzen auch andere Rassen ihre Eigenheiten, Zwerge zB "Aye!"

Das sind natürlich alles nur gern gespielte Idealbilder - allerdings steht dem Einfallsreichtum nichts im Wege.

Und trotz dieser Tatsache, dass man im Grunde mit der Sprache seines Charakters anstellen kann was man will gibt es eine Sache die trotzdem immer gleich bleiben sollte: Die Anrede.

Normal sagt man ja zwischen zwei Spielern "Du" - keine Frage. Aber wenn da so ein Zwerg (ich sag absichtlich nicht Gnom, weil denen würd mans vielleicht doch zutraun) zu einem Magister hingeht und sagt "Hey kannst du mal helfen?" dann wird sich dieser Magister ziemlich verarscht vorkommen. Womit hat der Zwerg das recht ihn zu duzen?
Manche Neulinge empfinden das auch so und verwenden dann die Anrede "Sie", die mM nach überhaupt nicht in dieses Szenario reinpasst, entweder weil diese Anrede keine Koexistenz neben nachfolgendem haben kann oder weils einfach wirklich niemals verwendet werden würde in so einem Szenario.
Deswegen sollte man "Ihr", "Euch", ... verwenden, auch bei Trolle&Co ("Ey Meista Voodoo, könnt Ihr ma herkommen, mon!?") - klingt gar nicht so höflich (außer für nen Troll vielleicht), aber das Ihr muss sein (außer bei Trollen vielleicht - vll hab ich ein falsches Beispiel gewählt ^^).

Also immer schön diese Höflichkeitsform verwenden, es sei denn es is n Verwandter von euch oder ihr kennt euch schon so gut, dass ihr du sagen dürft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Oder ihr habt nen Gnom, der sich das erlauben kann, weil... ach Gnome sind scheiße)

Och schon wieder so lange geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe ich konnte jemandem meine Vorstellungen näherbringen über diese "altertümlich-reden-pflicht".


----------



## Chuckzz (3. Januar 2008)

auf rp server sind die größten suchtis da sie da selbst sozusagen drin sind ich find das so affig


----------



## Zygron (3. Januar 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> auf rp server sind die größten suchtis da sie da selbst sozusagen drin sind ich find das so affig



Kann man das so allgemein sagen?^^


----------



## Natálya (3. Januar 2008)

Also ich grüße euch erstmal vom Konsortium, ein RP-PvP Server. Einige Leute (z.B. Tikume) haben die RP Server sehr gut beschrieben.
Trotzdem müsst ihr aufpassen, was theoretisch von Blizzard verlangt wird und was wirklich Tatsache ist. Charakternamen wie z.B. "Shääädowkillaaaa" sind klar verboten, da sie das Ambiente zerstören, leider greift Blizzard dort überhaupt nicht druch. Ich habe aufgehört zu zählen, wie viele "Shadowhunterr" usw. ich schon gesehen habe. Mit Gildennamen sieht es ähnlich aus. Wenn man die Gilden/Spieler meldet passiert in der Regel nichts, was ich ziemlichen Mist find.

Zur Sprache lässt sich sagen, Sätze wie "Ey alda, fett krass" passen schlecht inf RP und sind nicht erwünscht, totzdem wirst du auf RP Servern Leute finden die so reden. Auf vielen Servern ist RP sowieso relativ ausgestorben. Wenn man auf dem Konsortium RP will geht man als Hordler nach Silbermond (weiß nicht wie's bei der Allianz aussieht), da findet man immer irgendwelche RPler. Aber in OG und UC kann man das vergessen, da verhalten sich die Spieler wie auf non-RP Servern. Und TB ist ja sowieso leergefegt.

Dass Spieler im PvP/PvE nichts gebaken kriegen find ich ziemlich lustig. Nur  weil man nicht jeden Lowie umhaut, dem man begegnet, sondern ihm vllt. mal hilft, wenn er zu viele Mobs gepullt hat, heißt das nicht, dass wir PvP-Noobs sind. Ich kann von mir persönlich sagen, dass ich auch gerne mal mit gleichlvligen Allys PR mache, das läuft dann über die Emotes und /me, da man sich ja im /s nicht versteht (leider).
Und in den BGs rocken wir genauso wie die non-RP Server. Da wird dann halt alles umgekloppt was nur geht. Und im Chat wird auch normal geredet, da sich ein Pool ja normalerweise nicht nur aus RP oder non-RP Servern zusammen setzt.

Ach ja, meine Gilde besitzt sehr wohl TS und in Raids/Instanzen wird der auch benützt, auch mal so zum Quatschen (und ja, man unterhält sich auch über top aktuelle RL Themen). 100%ige RP Gilden, die auch in Raids kein TS nützen, da das ja RP-technisch nicht erklärbar ist, findest du kaum, wenn's hoch kommt vllt. eine Gilde pro RP Server, aber ich glaube selbst das wäre zu viel. Apropos, erklär mal Instanzen RP-technisch. Eigentlich ist das ja gar nicht möglich, jeder hüpft plötzlich in eine eigene Welt, die gleich aussieht und hinterher kommen alle wieder zusammen und haben möglicherweise die selben Items ergattert... ähm... ne. Und trotzdem geht man in Inis.

Was ich persönlich an meinem RP-PvP Server schätze: man wird seltener lowgekillt und gecampt wie auf reinen PvP Servern und die Leute sind doch größtenteils etwas erwachsener wie auf PvE Servern (auf PvE Servern spielen meiner Meinung nach mehr "Kiddis").

Ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass alle RP Spieler totale WoW-Süchtlinge sind, nur weil sie sich in einen Pixelhaufen reinversetzten können und sich damit quasi eine andere Maske aufziehen. Klar hat jeder meiner Charaktere seine eigene Lebensgeschichte und ich versuche ihr in möglichst vielen Handlungen treu zu bleiben, aber wenn ich mich auslogge bin ich trotzdem die 19-järige Abiturientin aus BW. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die absoluten Süchtlinge eher von non-RP Servern kommen, da hier der Erfolgsdruck meiner Meinung nach höher ist und man sich eigentlich keine Zeit nimmt mal mit 2 anderen Leuten am Lagerfeuer zu sitzen und sich zu unterhalten, da geht es eher um schnell vorankommen udn Erfolg haben, nicht um Empathie. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (3. Januar 2008)

wieso "Chuckzz" die leute wollen halt sich richtig in die rolle ihres chars reinversetzen!


----------



## Arithos (3. Januar 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> auf rp server sind die größten suchtis da sie da selbst sozusagen drin sind ich find das so affig


Süß ausgedrückt :knuddel:

So und jetzt geh wieder... ja... was macht eigentlich so einer wie du? Raiden? Ne glaub ich nicht... Geht halt mit deinem gekauften 70er Lowies umhaun.

Hupps... jetzt hab ich aber merkliche Abstriche im Niveau verzeichnen müssen - naja who cares =)


----------



## _Eisenhorn_ (3. Januar 2008)

ALso gut hab ich auch mal was dazu gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WEnn euch das zu unübersichtlich und zu lange zum lesen ist schaut euch die komments  von   TIKUME  
an is mit dem Bild ganz leicht zu erkennen. Sie erklärt es recht leicht verständlich und überzeugend


Danke    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbachar (3. Januar 2008)

Das ist ein Server auf dem "Mittelalterlich" gesprochen bzw. gespielt wird....soll soviel heißen, dass du so reden musst wie im hdr oder so...dazu denken sich eben viele noch ne geschichte zu ihrem char aus und es is halt alles so wie in nem film....hoffe konnte helfen mfg imbachar


----------



## Torador (3. Januar 2008)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Das ist ein Server auf dem "Mittelalterlich" gesprochen bzw. gespielt wird....soll soviel heißen, dass du so reden musst wie im hdr oder so



Halte ich nicht so für ganz richtig. Angenommen du spielst einen Schurken, der nie gelernt hat sich gewählt zu artikulieren, wird dir kein RPler eine etwas ungehobelte und unvornehme Ausdruckweise verübeln. Das ist dann genauso RP wie der gebildete Nachtelfen Priester, der eine sehr hochnäsige und gestelzte Ausdrucksweise an den Tag legt, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

Man überlegt sich einfach welchen Hintergrund sein Char hat, wie er sich verhält. Und dann redet man so wie man es von so dieser Figur erwarten würde.

Würde eine vornehme und vielleicht sogar etwas schüchterne Blutelfin die sich in jemanden verguckt hat auf ihn zugehen und sagen: "Ey Du - FICKEN?! *rülps*" - wohl kaum. Das würde bestenfalls zu einer ordinären Prostituierten passen die einen Freier aufreissen will.


----------



## Metadron72 (3. Januar 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> Süß ausgedrückt :knuddel:
> 
> So und jetzt geh wieder... ja... was macht eigentlich so einer wie du? Raiden? Ne glaub ich nicht... Geht halt mit deinem gekauften 70er Lowies umhaun.
> 
> Hupps... jetzt hab ich aber merkliche Abstriche im Niveau verzeichnen müssen - naja who cares =)



auch den kleinen chuckz mal auf den arm nimmt... und nun los, husch husch zurück ins bett


----------



## Nordfriesenfragger (3. Januar 2008)

RP-Server sind scho ne schöne Sache, wenn sich auch alle daran halten, was leider meistens nicht der Fall ist =(
Im RP geht es halt darum sich in seine Figur hinein zu versetzen und so zu handeln wie es sein Charakter in der Welt tun würde. Man muss im RP eine mittelalterliche Sprache oda eher eine realistische Sprache die passen würde benutzen. Als Nachtelf sollte man zB schon etwas weiser Reden und so auch handeln. Ein Orc könnte vll eine "dreckige" Sprache benutzen und Schimpfwörter benutzen, aber damit nich über die Grenze gehen und aufs Persönliche gehen.
Im RP sollte man natürlich nich mit einem Namen wie Assassin, Deathknight oda so ankommen, denn so würden die Eltern bestimmt nicht ihr Kind bennenen xD Man sollte einen guten Namen benutzen und dann vll sich als Assassin oda sowas bekannt machn ( wobei das dann wohl sehr viele machn würden Oo also lassn wir das mal ^^)
Ich hab mal überlegt wie das auf nem PvP-RP Server is Oo Was is denn wenn man in Stranglethorn oda so aufeinmal ein von der gegnerischen Fraktion antrifft. Sollte man da erstmal eine Disskusion anfangen um einen Grund für einen Kampf zu haben oda sollte man einfach angreifen?? Es wär natürlich schön erstmal zum Kampf ein Gespräch zu beginnen, meine Meinung, denn so könnte sich ein Kampf entwickeln, aber die meisten würden das ja nur als Zeitverschwendung sehen und einfach druff kloppen, deswegen bleib ich beim PvE xD

Nja was kann man noch so sagen..kp

Erfindet eine Geschichte über euren Charakter und versetzt euch in ihn hinein um wie er zu handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (3. Januar 2008)

Rp-Server sind wirklich was feines. Wurde nun ja schon erklärt was das genau ist.
Schade, dass es seit UO keine wirklich guten RP-Server mehr gab. "Belegar" bei Herr der Ringe Online soll ganz gut sein. Aber was WoW betrifft mal ehrlich: Die RP-Server in WoW kann man wirklich vergessen. Erstens gibts mehr RP-Server als es Rollenspieler gibt, zweitens sind da mehr OOCler unterwegs als RPer und die Regeln werden sowieso nicht eingehalten (auch nicht durch die GMs).

Ich bin ja immernoch der Meinung, dass man mal bei allen RP-Servern den Präfix RP wegnehmen sollte, einen einzigen richtigen RP-PvP und RP-PvE Server erstellen sollte und auf den sollte man nur transferieren können oder bei der Charerstellung sollte man ne Einverständniserklärung mit den Regeln aufs Aug' gedrückt bekommen. Irgendetwas in der Art und die meisten Probleme der RP-Server wären gelöst... aber daran glaub ich ehrlichgesagt nicht.... nichtmehr in diesem Leben ^^

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich spiele derzeit wieder UO auf nem RP-Shard und trotz akutem Spielermangel ist das wieder ein riesen Spaß!

Naja, mal sehen was Age of Conan und WAR so hervorbringen. RP-mäßig ist glaub ich eher auf AoC zu setzen, auch wenn WAR genauso nen tollen Hintergrund dafür hätte.
Bei AoC darf man dann auch solche schönen Dinge sagen: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Oo9buo9Mtos

Für alle denen es zu schnell ging:
General: "Conan, was ist das Beste im Leben?"
Conan: "Den Feind zu vernichten, ihn zu jagen und zu vertreiben und sich zu erfreuen am Geschrei der Weiber!" 

Hört sich nicht sehr höfisch an... :-B

Und da Oarkzä in Woarhämma sprech'n auch ned wie stinkendä Imperium-Menschänz... un' sin' trotzdem da gefährlichstn von allän!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (4. Januar 2008)

Also auf Todeskrallen ist RP noch ganz gut möglich. Klar giebts immer sone OOC Nervensägen die einem dazwischenreden, aber wenn man das ingoniert gehts ganz gut. Und RP Server sind wirklich was feines. Ich habe dort 2 Chars mit denen ich aktiev RP betreibe und beide haben mitlerweile eine Geschichte von mindestens 10 Seiten. Vorallem da ich Nachtelfen spiele sind die möglichkeiten einer Vorgeschichte nahezu unbegrenzt. Mein Jäger Kovu ist z.b. ein Beschützer der Natur und als "Wächter der Raubkatzen" hatt er immer ein Auge auf das Gleichgewicht. Wärend mein Druide Wolfszahn teilweise dämonische Verderbniss in sich trägt und daher einen großen Bogen um Paladine und Priester macht. Die Möglichkeiten fürs RP sind endlos, wenn man es selbst gut beherst und andere kennt die das auch beherschen. 

Und RP ist ganz sicher nicht nur was für kiddis. Das muss man schon ernsthaft machen wenn es Spaß machen soll. Und mit Freak sein hatt das auch nix zu tun. Die besten Beispiele fürs RP sind wohl immernoch Ultima online oder "Larp"


----------



## Wolfner (4. Januar 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Also auf Todeskrallen ist RP noch ganz gut möglich. Klar giebts immer sone OOC Nervensägen die einem dazwischenreden, aber wenn man das ingoniert gehts ganz gut. Und RP Server sind wirklich was feines. Ich habe dort 2 Chars mit denen ich aktiev RP betreibe und beide haben mitlerweile eine Geschichte von mindestens 10 Seiten. Vorallem da ich Nachtelfen spiele sind die möglichkeiten einer Vorgeschichte nahezu unbegrenzt. Mein Jäger Kovu ist z.b. ein Beschützer der Natur und als "Wächter der Raubkatzen" hatt er immer ein Auge auf das Gleichgewicht. Wärend mein Druide Wolfszahn teilweise dämonische Verderbniss in sich trägt und daher einen großen Bogen um Paladine und Priester macht. Die Möglichkeiten fürs RP sind endlos, wenn man es selbst gut beherst und andere kennt die das auch beherschen.
> 
> Und RP ist ganz sicher nicht nur was für kiddis. Das muss man schon ernsthaft machen wenn es Spaß machen soll. Und mit Freak sein hatt das auch nix zu tun. Die besten Beispiele fürs RP sind wohl immernoch Ultima online oder "Larp"




Oder einfach Re-enactment.... Ritterturniere kennt man ja ;-)
zB Kaltenberg: http://www.ritterturnier.de


----------



## Ematra (4. Januar 2008)

Nun, Lord Nairus, gerne würde ich Euch erklären, wie sie vonstatten geht, diese Angelegenheit mit dem Rollenspiel, von der Eure Zunge so trefflich zu berichten wusste, ohne dass Euer Verstand ihr zu folgen vermochte. Doch dünkt es mir, dass es Euch überfordern könnte, würde ich mich auf die bloße Theorie beschränken oder mit Euch lediglich darüber fachsimpeln, wie es sich mit dieser hohen Kunst per definitionem verhält...

Deshalb lade ich Euch ein, mir in jene unbekannten Gefilde zu folgen. Azeroth heißt unser Ziel, wo die kleinen Scharmützel, in denen Horde und Allianz so gerne ihre Kräfte messen, an Bedeutung verlieren, wenn der grimme und wütende Feind, die Legion, bestehend aus Dämonen und anderem Gezücht, den Krieg in Form ihres lästerlich brennenden Kreuzzuges in unsere geliebte Heimat trägt.

Akarsis bin ich, zu Euren Diensten. Ich entstamme dem edlen Volk der Draenei. Ihr habt vermutlich nicht von uns gehört, denn das Schiff, mit dem wir kamen, ist erst vor kurzen auf diesen Inseln niedergegangen. Nein, ich meinte schon, was ich sagte. Darniedergegangen ist es und nicht etwa angelandet. Denn es handelt sich um ein Schiff der lauen Lüfte, nicht um eines der blauen See.

Ihr begreift noch immer nicht? Nun, dann folgt mir, ich werde es Euch zeigen, wenn Ihr wünscht. Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen. Die Exodar, so wird das Schiff geheißen, ist ein Wunderwerk der Technik, gewaltig wie ein Dorf, wenn nicht sogar wie eine Stadt. Ihr werdet dort alles vorfinden, was Euer Herz begehrt. Nahrung, Kleidung, Waren von großer Zahl, aber auch gewaltige Hallen, Draenei, die Euch unser Wissen lehren, und die Diplomaten anderer Völker.

Es gelüstet Euch mehr danach, ein heimisches Getränk in unserem Gasthaus zu Euch zu nehmen? Nun, auch daran soll es nicht mangeln. So folgt mir denn, tretet ein in unsere kleine Welt. Sucht Euch aus, was Ihr trinken mögt, ich lade Euch ein....


----------



## Torador (4. Januar 2008)

Wohl gesprochen, da kommt doch gleich Atmosphäre auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Rp ist eher was für reifere Leute, Kiddies bekommen es meist nicht mal ansatzweise gebacken.


die frage ist was man mit kiddie meint :ich bin ein rp spieler und es hat sich noch keiner beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (4. Januar 2008)

Fang einfach auf einem RP-Server an, Informationen hast du jetzt ja genug und teste einfach mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu empfehlen ist auch das AddOn Flag RSP2, mit dem du dein Äußeres genauer beschreiben kannst und deinem Namen einen Pre- und Suffix geben kannst. Rollenspieler erkennst du eigentlich ganz gut durch dieses AddOn, da nur Rollenspieler dieses haben. Wenn du mit dem Cursor auf die Person gehst, öffnet sich ein Fenster wo sein voller Name, sein Titel und die Beschreibung steht, sehr nett.

Außerdem solltest du (wie ich) dir das Ziel setzen, jeden Tag 5 RP-untaugliche Namen meldest. Irgendwann sind die GMs so generft, dass sie sie zum umbenennen zwingen. Heute habe ich den 31. Nachtelf Jäger Legolas gemeldet... Bald gibts Jubiläum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bertel- (4. Januar 2008)

Es ist jedem selbst überalassen ob sie auf einen rp-server gehen oder nicht... die, die sagen lol alles freaks: geht auf nen normalen server!
Ich spiele selbst auf nem rp server und ich mag es auch.
Wichtig ist halt, dass man sich eine Geschichte überlegt die auch das Verhalten erklärt.... jeder char hat seine eigene geschichte und einen eigenen charakter. Ob jetzt Arrogant/Frech/Höflich/Dumm/Schräg... such es dir aus. (Wenn du willst kannst du ein Gnom machen der meint er ist ein Taure... du musst es halt Durchziehen)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon geschrieben wurde aber eine Sache die ich beim Rp wichtig finde ist der Name: Wie in wirklichkeit weiß man den Namen seines Gegenübers nicht, außer man hat ihn dir gesagt! Man muss sich halt vorstellen.

Und für eure ooc sachen aus dem rl und so: dafür gibts doch /p und /f ... da stört ihr dann die anderen nicht.


Leider fehlen noch ein paar möglichkeiten für wirklcih schönes rp-spielen (vorallem die bewegungen sind manchmal langweilig) aber es geht :>

Ihr sagt die Gehobene Sprache ist pflicht... stimmt nicht! Charakter abhängig. Manche sind halt höflich aber manche sind halt unhöflich ^^ (maaaaaaan)


@ Náyla: Muss ich da jedesmal ein Ticket aufmachen wenn ich jemanden namens: UntoterFear und rockpwnzer sehe?


----------



## Kildorim (4. Januar 2008)

Auf einem RP-Realm sollte erst mal der Name stimmen, nicht sowas wie "Shadowwarrior" oder "wurstsalat".
Außerdem solltest du auf lfg oder Ähnliches verzichten und das ganze dann Rollenspieltauglich machen, z.B.
"Ein Paladin, Hüter des Lichtes, sucht einen Schachtgruppe um sich mit xyz zu messen", etc.


----------



## Templer2k (4. Januar 2008)

Rollenspiel erfordert mehr Disziplin als manche denken, denn nur wenn man sich selbst am riemen reist und seinen charactern einen tieferen sinn gibt merken auch die anderen das dahinter was steckt, und so entsteht rp untereinander.

wegen der rp sprache das wurd ja schon totgequasselt, aber man sollte einfach ingame bleiben, denn nicht jeder ist wie gesagt wurde von adel.

Ich spiele auf der Silbernen Hand und muss sagen ist superschönes rp dort, ok man muss die leute kennen und es gibt ne vereinigung dort für rpler wer wissen will wo einfach pn an mich (will ja keine werbung machen).

@Wolfner:  Ja reenactment is super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe selbst eine gruppe die viel wert auf das böse a legt ^^


----------



## Kildorim (4. Januar 2008)

Hab mal gehört, dass man sich für seinen Char teils auch eine Hintergrundgeschichte ausdenken muss.
Wie weit stimmt das eigentlich?


----------



## Pymonte (4. Januar 2008)

Ich hab einen Untoten Hexxer auf RP (Die Aldor)

Ich bin auch Unhöflich ohne Ende, weil ich 1. Tod bin und 2. Dämonen beschwöre.

Ka, warum sich solche Gerüchte so hartnäckig halten, wie mittelalterlich sprechen/nicht raide/total suchtis sein/abstrus spielen.

Vermutlich Schutzreflex gegen das Neue. So isses ja auch wenn man als Alli en Horde Char macht. Plötzlich sind alle Allis Kiddys und man slebsta uf, obwohl man mit seinem Main mehr reißt als die meisten anderen Hordler (und Allis allerdings auch ...)

Ignoranz ist der Menschen größte Gabe und ihr Untergang...


----------



## Natálya (4. Januar 2008)

Naja ist schon sinnvoll das zu tun. Wie willst du über den Char als eigenständige Person reden, wenn er keine Lebensgeschichte hat. Jeder Mensch hat das, also auch ein RP-Char. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ethilion (4. Januar 2008)

Nur so als tipp, schaut doch mal ins WoW Rollenspielforum


----------



## Templer2k (4. Januar 2008)

heute ist schon seid 20 Uhr auf der silbernen hand ein rp treffen in ratchet ^^


----------



## jinno (4. Januar 2008)

RP-Server sind Rollenspiel-Server.
Wie das Wort Rollenspiel schon sagt, spielt man dort seine Rolle, die Klasse die man spielt.
Auf diesen Servern sind bestimmte Namen wie "Ichkilldich" oder "Hintenrein" verboten, da die nicht Rollenspiel-tauglich sind. Das gilt genauso wie diverse abkürzungen wie lfg, gz oder hf.

Mal ein Beispiel: Ein Magier ist dort auch eine schlaue Person, die sich so auch verhalten und sich dementsprechend auch so geben sollte.

Oder: "LFG DM", wirste da nicht finden ..
Da heißt es eher "Suche Gefährten um die Todesmienen zu bestreiten"

Im Prinzip spielt man dort einfach seine Rolle(Klasse) intensiver als auf einem "normalen"-Server.

Das ist aber bei WoW eher nicht der Fall ..


----------



## Hojo (4. Januar 2008)

Ka ob da shier schon geschrieben wurde...aber es gibt einige nette Addons mit denen die Leute die wirklich RP spielen möchten auf RP Servern das ganze noch etwas ausbauen können.

Hab jetzt leider die Namen nichtmehr im Kopf...>.<...aber denke das rauszufinden sollte nicht das Problem sein.

Da gabs z.b. eines womit man eigene Qs erstellen konnte... war ganz nett... nur das finden des Qgebers war immer etwas schwer... *lach* ..macht das ganze andererseits aber auch realistischer....und dann gabs da noch eines womit man seinem Chara ein ordentliches profil verpassen konnte... zwar nicht so ausgebaut wie in HdRo aber man konnte eine kleine Geschichte schreiben und sich nen Titel verpassen usw.

Es sind schon schöne Sachen möglich ...nur muss man dazu die Geduld und den Spaß an der Sache haben...und das haben leider nicht wirklich viele...


----------



## racy777 (4. Januar 2008)

Ja aber wenn ich so Dran denke an RL, dann läuft es mir kalt über den Rücken runter. Wenn man IC ist, dann ist man volkommen aus dem RL!!!

Stellt euch vor ein Hardcoregamer auf RP Server.

Geht er morgens zum Milchman:

Wow Gamer: Seid gegrüsst Priester möge das Licht mit euch sein.... ( Hält den Milchman wegen seines weissen Gewandes fürn Preister)

Und wenn dann der Milchmann denkt aus welcher Klappse der jetzt stammt und ihm das zu verstehen gibt, zückt er einen Fäustelhammer und meint es sei der Hammer von Ragnaros und zieht ihm eins über!!!


Haha die leben dann wirklich drinne und wissen ned mehr was In echt passiert.

Kommt in den Nachrichten das World Trade Center kracht zusammen, da geht er gleich online und geht nach Karazhan um zu schauen ob der Turm noch steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne is dann wirklich schlimm die gehören dann in die Klappse...


----------



## Nairus (4. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke Leute für die Zahlreichen Antworten, endlich bin ich aufgeklärt...

Wie gesagt, auf nem Rp- Realm nen Char erstellen werd ich wohl net können, hab ja aufgehört, würde mich aber trotzdem mal reizen wenn ich Vll "wieder" anfange... hat ja fast jeder schon gemacht der Aufhören wollte...

In diesem Sinne, Viel Spaß noch In Wow, und mögen eure guten Vorsätze für 2oo8 in Erfüllung gehen...

Grüße von nem Ex - Frostwolfler..

Danny


----------



## Wolfner (4. Januar 2008)

racy777 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich so Dran denke an RL, dann läuft es mir kalt über den Rücken runter. Wenn man IC ist, dann ist man volkommen aus dem RL!!!
> 
> Stellt euch vor ein Hardcoregamer auf RP Server.
> 
> ...




Ähm ja....... genauuuu so ist es..... *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich ehrlich sein darf, hab ich im RL aber schon mehr Leute gesehen die Leetspeak sprechen als Rollenspieler die nichtmehr aus der Rolle rausschlüpfen... wer ist nun der Freak? ^^

Edit:
Sowas machen nichtmal Munchkins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (4. Januar 2008)

@ Wolfner

Vorsicht...da kommt die laufende Nase !!!

Sorry für Spam .. XD


----------



## Gornos (4. Januar 2008)

nun.. immerhin wird auf RP-Servern noch darauf geachtet, dass man halbwegs "gut" spricht. Also Punkte setzt, und manche "Freaks ohne RL" sollen sogar Groß- und Kleinschreibung kennen.

Und wenn du dich im /w mit deinem Freund über Fußball unterhältst, stört das keinen.

Ach ja, ich spiele auf einem RP-Server und wir benutzen TS und machen ingame trotzdem RP. Auch das geht.


----------



## Bl4d3 (4. Januar 2008)

Jo RP is halt wirklich das du dich reinversetzt in deinen character und so sprichst als wärst du er
Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie man das überwachen kann ob das auch wirklich so geschieht aber ja das ist nicht das thema^^

ich werde demnächst mal auf einem rp server anfangen und schaun wie das da so ist
denke nicht das der so ein hammer unterschied sein wird^^


----------



## Stonewhip (4. Januar 2008)

Bl4d3 schrieb:


> ich werde demnächst mal auf einem rp server anfangen und schaun wie das da so ist
> denke nicht das der so ein hammer unterschied sein wird^^



Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst. Viele WoW-GM's spielen (privat) selber auf RP-Servern.. Da kann man GANZ SCHNELL auflaufen (ich sprech da aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist wie beim echten RP: Wenn man sich trifft und dieses RP "lebt" haben einige Themen nichts im Gespräch zu suchen (sonst braucht man kein RP spielen).


----------



## Wolfner (5. Januar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst. Viele WoW-GM's spielen (privat) selber auf RP-Servern.. Da kann man GANZ SCHNELL auflaufen (ich sprech da aus Erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm...die GMs mit denen ich zu tun hatte, hatten nie recht ne Ahnung vom RP....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch von Überwachung allgemein hätte ich noch nie was gesehen, vor allem was OOC-Verhalten angeht.




> Vorsicht...da kommt die laufende Nase !!!



*sieht die Nase in der Tür stehen und wird vom Sonnenlicht das hereinscheint geblendet*
Oh mein Gott! Wie hat sie mich hier nur gefunden?! *sich durchs Fenster aus dem Staub macht*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (5. Januar 2008)

@ Wolfner

Mensch...wenn du immer abhaust wirst du NIE LVL.10 und gewinnst das Spiel..%D
Hachja..Munchkin ist toll...*g*

@ Thema RP Server

Hm..also ich kann mir das durchaus sehr spaßig vorstellen... man muss halt das Glück haben die richtigen leute zu erwischen..die sich auch mühe geben dabei.


----------



## Varnamys (5. Januar 2008)

Zum Thema Rollenspiel mal ein netter Auszug aus dem "Dark Age of Camelot" Einsteigerleitfaden.
Auszug Punkt 5 Atmosphäre:

_Das andere atmosphärische Element ist die
Interpretation Eures Charakters, was häufig mit
dem englischen Begriff „roleplay“ bezeichnet
wird. Diejenigen, die Papierrollenspiele kennen,
brauchen vermutlich keine Erklärungen, aber
wenn Ihr noch keine Erfahrungen habt und auf
Spieler trefft, die ihre Charaktere interpretieren,
könnt Ihr zunächst überrascht sein. Es geht einfach
nur darum, sich so auszudrücken, als sei man die
Person, und noch besser, dieser Person wahre
Charaktereigenschaften zuzusprechen, die durch
die Texte klar werden. Man muss also vergessen,
dass man sich in einem Computerspiel befi ndet
und mehr Gewicht auf die Dialoge legen. Natürlich
ist dies nicht obligatorisch, es braucht eine gewisse
Zeit, und in manchen Situationen ist es sicherlich
vorteilhafter: „Aufpassen, lila Monster von hinten“,
zu sagen als: „Verehrter Herr, dreht Euch um,
denn hinter Euch kommen zwei außerordentlich
aggressive und gefährliche Kreaturen auf Euch
zu“. Aber außerhalb der Kämpfe könnt Ihr Euch
auf diesem Weg umso mehr amüsieren. So ist es
zum Beispiel netter zu sagen: „Mutiger Paladin,
hättet Ihr vielleicht die Güte, mir eine Gabe von
30 Silberstücken zu gewähren, auf dass ich mich
ausrüsten kann?“ Dies erhöht die Chance auf eine
Antwort der Sorte: „Bitte sehr, mein Guter, sobald
Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, gebt eine Spende an meine
Kirche,“ als: „Ihr tätet besser daran, zu kämpfen
anstatt zu betteln“. Falls Ihr Euch für “Schieb mal
30 S rüber, bin blank“ entscheidet, so werdet Ihr
eher etwas in der Art: „Wir sind hier nicht auf dem
Bahnhof“, zu hören bekommen._


----------



## Templer2k (5. Januar 2008)

racy777 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich so Dran denke an RL, dann läuft es mir kalt über den Rücken runter. Wenn man IC ist, dann ist man volkommen aus dem RL!!!
> 
> Stellt euch vor ein Hardcoregamer auf RP Server.
> 
> ...


Das was du da geschrieben hast ist totaler nonsenz, und könnte glatt von nem politiker stammen, der denkt nur weil einer CS spielt das er dann sich ne Waffe besorgt und durch eine schule wütet.

Solche Personen gibt es und es sind nur einzelfälle, wir rpler versetzen uns nur im spiel in diese fantasy welt, wodurch wir wahrscheins mehr oder einen anderen spass haben wie die wo nur auf items und pvp aus sind ^^


----------



## Hojo (5. Januar 2008)

@ Templer2k

*zustimm*
Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.. ^^


----------



## Gradius@PTR (5. Januar 2008)

Auf RP Servern is man freundlicher 
("Ey du Ar--- was nuts du meine sch--- mobs weg" wird man auf nem RP Server net finden)
und Es gibt NAmensvorschriften, man kann sich net Dosenbier nennen

ansonsten gibts auf vielen RP Servern leider keine unterschiede mehr... Das richtige RP is auf vielen Servern ausgestorben


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (6. Januar 2008)

und ob es das auf RP Servenr gibt...die meisten haben nämlich null ahnung was RP Server sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zermeran (7. Januar 2008)

Auf nem RP-Server würde ich nur Schurken spielen :-)

Und schön die Mats klauen!! Kannst ja mal auf nem RP_Server ein Ticket aufmachen, und sagen, "der Schurke hat gesagt er ist Verzauberer und hat mir dann meine Mats für Mungo geklaut!! Die will ich zurück!!!"

Dann wird dir der GM antworten: " Selbst dran Schuld, wer mit einem Schurken handelt, muss sowass erwarten, denn das erfüllt seine Rolle!!!

Genau wie schon jemand geschrieben hat, dürfte dir (auserr du bist vielleicht selbst einer ) kein Warlock bei irggendwas helfen, denn dafür sind sie zu stolz, eingebildet und arrogant!!


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (7. Januar 2008)

Zermeran schrieb:


> Auf nem RP-Server würde ich nur Schurken spielen :-)
> 
> Und schön die Mats klauen!! Kannst ja mal auf nem RP_Server ein Ticket aufmachen, und sagen, "der Schurke hat gesagt er ist Verzauberer und hat mir dann meine Mats für Mungo geklaut!! Die will ich zurück!!!"
> 
> ...


*Leider falsch!! Mittlerweile ist Betrug im Spiel strafbar*! Früher konnte man das tun weil es zum Rollenspiel gehört (die meisten kapieren das aber eh nie was RP ist) aber jetzt kann man ein Ticket schreiben und den Betrüger verwarnen bzw. bannen lassen.


----------



## Caros (7. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> RP=Rollenspiel. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rollenspiel_%28Spiel%29
> 
> Der Spieler übernimmt die Rolle seines Chars. Das heisst unter anderem das der Charname auch zur Welt passen soll. "Coladose" würde diese Anforderung kaum erfüllen.
> Desweiteren soll man seinen Char spielen als würde man sich wirklich in dieser Welt bewegen. Heisst eine Unterhaltung über das Fussballspiel vonletzter Woche oder wer bei Deutschland sucht den Superstar als nächstes rausfliegt hat in öffentlichen Chats auch nichts verloren.


Leider funktioniert das bei Blizzard nicht! Ich bin auf einem RP-Realm, da rennt doch ein Char namens "Software" rum. Das ist nun echt abturnend, wenn man diesen Namen über den Char sieht. Ich habe einen GM darauf angesprochen - ist o.k. meint Blizz.  Also, um es auf den Punkt zu bringen - es gibt m.E. keine RP-Realms, weil sich eben niemand um die  Einhaltung von RP-Regeln (und wenns nur der Name ist) kümmert. Wo sich nicht gekümmert wird, entsteht Chaos, und das ist jedenfalls auf unserem realm der RP-Zustand - nicht existent....


----------



## DrKnievel (7. Januar 2008)

Caros schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert das bei Blizzard nicht! Ich bin auf einem RP-Realm, da rennt doch ein Char namens "Software" rum. Das ist nun echt abturnend, wenn man diesen Namen über den Char sieht. Ich habe einen GM darauf angesprochen - ist o.k. meint Blizz.  Also, um es auf den Punkt zu bringen - es gibt m.E. keine RP-Realms, weil sich eben niemand um die  Einhaltung von RP-Regeln (und wenns nur der Name ist) kümmert. Wo sich nicht gekümmert wird, entsteht Chaos, und das ist jedenfalls auf unserem realm der RP-Zustand - nicht existent....



Tja...das ist leider die erschreckende Wahrheit.
50% der Leute die sich auf RP-Servern einnisten, tuen das, weil es meist niedrig ausgelastete Server sind. Die erweiterten Benutzungsdingens liest kein Schwein durch - und niemand wird es ahnden, wenn man lolend und roflnd durch die Städte hopst.

Ich spiele trotzdem gerne auf einem RP-Server. Es gibt eben doch genug Leute die RP-Fealing vermitteln. Und sei es nur weil man nicht nur hüpft und BAM-Makros durch die Gegend spammt. Ich habe früher auf einem PvP-Realm angefangen habe dann aber ganz schnell gewechselt weil das einfach nicht mein Milieu ist *g* Wenn ich schon ein ROLLENspiel spiele, dann möchte ich wenigstens ein bisschen das Fealing einer lebendigen, mittelalterlichen Welt haben und kein CS mit Hammer und Schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zermeran (7. Januar 2008)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> *Leider falsch!! Mittlerweile ist Betrug im Spiel strafbar*! Früher konnte man das tun weil es zum Rollenspiel gehört (die meisten kapieren das aber eh nie was RP ist) aber jetzt kann man ein Ticket schreiben und den Betrüger verwarnen bzw. bannen lassen.




son scheiss!! also kein RP für ich :-)


----------



## Malakas (7. Januar 2008)

Nairus schrieb:


> Danke erstmals für die Schnellen Antworten.
> 
> Was heisst den Sollen oder Müssen, wird man von nem Gm ermahnt wenn man den Sinn und Zweck seiner Klasse nicht erfüllt, geschweige denn von seinem Namen?
> 
> ...




Komm komm, stell dich nicht dumm, ich hab viel eher das gefühl du willst nicht verstehen was ein RP Server ist. Oder einfach ein wenig über RP spieler herziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von einem Gm wirst du sicherlich nicht sofort ermahnt. sollte deine Spielweise(sprich:du lolst und roflst nur rum und benimmst dich wie ein  Forentroll)kann es durchaus sein das ambitionierte Spieler dich ermahnen/melden. Oder einfach, du hast auf eine RP server keine "freunde" Dann "müsstes" du ggf was daran ändern oder einfach auf einen anderen Server ausweichen...

Ausserdem kannst du zwecks verständniss fragen einfach die allgemeine Nutzungsbestimmungen durchlesen.Dafür sind sie ja da...da wirst du auch geholfen


----------



## Peon Nr. 9 (7. Januar 2008)

Caros schrieb:


> es gibt m.E. keine RP-Realms, weil sich eben niemand um die  Einhaltung von RP-Regeln (und wenns nur der Name ist) kümmert.



Ist leider wirklich so, die RP-Server sind eine halbherzige Annäherung an das, was man sich wünschen würde, aber nicht mehr.

RP sieht man inzwischen wirklich recht selten, wenn mans selber jedoch durchzieht gehen erstaunlich viele Leute darauf ein. Es besteht also Hoffnung...


----------



## OilElephant (7. Januar 2008)

Georg217 schrieb:


> RP=Rollenspiel=Musst dich danach benehmen.
> 
> 1.) Du darfst nicht namen wie THEKILLER haben nur Rollengame namen wie Legolas oder so.
> 
> ...



Schwachsinn. Nur du kannst entscheiden, ob dein Char "du" oder "ihr" sagt. Das ist ja eben von seinem Stil abhängig. Und das Beispiel mit Legolas ist wohl das schlimmste überhaupt. Legolas hat nichts in WoW zu suchen.

Wichtig! Es gibt Spieler wie Georg217, die MEINEN zu verstehen, was RP bedeutet und obwohl die "anders" reden und schön formulieren, sind es keine RP-Spieler.

RP bedeutet NICHT sich an die dummen RP-Regeln (wie "ihr" statt "du" u.s.w.) anpassen, sondern immer neues RP schaffen, deinem Char leben und Emotionen geben.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (7. Januar 2008)

OilElephant schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Nur du kannst entscheiden, ob dein Char "du" oder "ihr" sagt. Das ist ja eben von seinem Stil abhängig. Und das Beispiel mit Legolas ist wohl das schlimmste überhaupt. Legolas hat nichts in WoW zu suchen.
> 
> Wichtig! Es gibt Spieler wie Georg217, die MEINEN zu verstehen, was RP bedeutet und obwohl die "anders" reden und schön formulieren, sind es keine RP-Spieler.
> 
> RP bedeutet NICHT sich an die dummen RP-Regeln (wie "ihr" statt "du" u.s.w.) anpassen, sondern immer neues RP schaffen, deinem Char leben und Emotionen geben.


Richtig, Rollenspiel heißt nicht geschwollen zu Reden. Viele meinen sie müßten Schreiben wie im Mittelalter und dürften keine normalen Wörter oder Sätze verwenden.


----------



## Peon Nr. 9 (7. Januar 2008)

OilElephant schrieb:


> RP bedeutet NICHT sich an die dummen RP-Regeln (wie "ihr" statt "du" u.s.w.) anpassen



Och komm, als Orc oder Troll kommt das doch richtig gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (7. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe mich letztens mal testweise an so nen RP-Server rangewagt, einfach ums mal zu testen...ich war enttäuscht. Habe mir aus Jux und Dollerei nen Menschenschurken gebastelt (der hätte dann theoretisch so ne Art Jack Sparrow sein können oder aber auch echt ein richtiges A********, darüber war ich mir noch nicht ganz im Klaren). Und im Anfangsgebiet Northshire hüpften dann so Leute rum wie Spliffmata und [Insert random evilsounding Word]killer rum...naja...Anfangsgebiet dachte ich, schön und gut, manche können oder wollen die RP-Bestimmungen nicht lesen, sie werdens schon mitkriegen...nur...im Allgemeinchannel lauter komisches Zeug (und ich finde "lol", "rofl" und ähnliches nicht sehr RP-like), in Goldhain und/oder Sturmwind stehen auch High Level mit völlig RP-untauglichen Namen rum...das einzige was ich an RP mitbekam war eine Chatmessage, die mit "*schlägt am Marktplatz ein Pergament an die Wand/den Baum*" anfing, und dann den Text des Pergaments (war ne Suche für die Instanz Bollwerk in der HFZ) widergab. Und grade der/diejenige die sich bemüht, wurde dann verlacht und mit blöden Kommentaren zugemüllt.

Das End vom Lied:Char gelöscht und wieder zurück zum Alltag auf Nethersturm...weil Unterschiede konnte ich weißgott nicht erkennen (Realm war btw Der Mithrilorden, evtl gibts ja etwas bessere RP-Realms...falls ja wäre schön zu erfahren, welche das dann sind...).


----------



## Wolfner (7. Januar 2008)

Zermeran schrieb:


> Auf nem RP-Server würde ich nur Schurken spielen :-)
> 
> Und schön die Mats klauen!! Kannst ja mal auf nem RP_Server ein Ticket aufmachen, und sagen, "der Schurke hat gesagt er ist Verzauberer und hat mir dann meine Mats für Mungo geklaut!! Die will ich zurück!!!"
> 
> Dann wird dir der GM antworten: " Selbst dran Schuld, wer mit einem Schurken handelt, muss sowass erwarten, denn das erfüllt seine Rolle!!!




Es gibt auch ein anderes Wort dafür seine Rolle und das RP auszunutzen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powergamer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (7. Januar 2008)

Oder auch das hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griefer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (7. Januar 2008)

Nun ich bin auch von einem Pvp-Server auf einen Rp-Server gewechselt wegen der gemütlicheren Athmosphäre. 
Nun das mit den Namen wird wohl nicht mehr so streng gehandhabt wie früher aber ich habe auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius noch keinen Character mit Namen wie Wagina, Schlachtvieh o.ä. gesehen.
Gut das grosse Rp findet nicht mehr so statt meiner Erfahrung nach. Meist sind es Leute die sich kennen, die noch Rp-Gilden betreiben und hin und wieder kommt es auch zu spontanen Aktionen. 
Hatte zum Beispiel beim Angel echt schon sehr lustige Rp-Erlebnisse...

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## TuPaC_X (7. Januar 2008)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> *Leider falsch!! Mittlerweile ist Betrug im Spiel strafbar*! Früher konnte man das tun weil es zum Rollenspiel gehört (die meisten kapieren das aber eh nie was RP ist) aber jetzt kann man ein Ticket schreiben und den Betrüger verwarnen bzw. bannen lassen.




1."STRAFBAR" 
    MEGAROFL

2. Bannen lassen kann "MAN" niemanden. Das liegt im ermessen des GM, genauso wie verwarnungen.

@topic
also ich war auch ma auf nem RP - Server....
2Minuten....
is bestimtm scho mal cool aber die ganze Zeit könnt ich mich nich verstellen das ich so wie ne bestimmte Klasse in diesem altertümlichen red. Da denk ich ans RL und sitz vorm PC und muss nur noch lachen. 

Da fühl ich mich bei mir schon wohler wenn ich durchn Brachlandchat flieg^^
Oder wenn abends im /2 einer jemanden aufschlitzen will weil er im nen Prismasplitter beim entzaubern abgeluchst hat. Is einfach reeller, da kann ich auch länger spielen.

Aber wie gesagt is jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn du jeden Tag einfach gechillt zocken willst ohne zu weit bei viel Spielzeit vom RL abzuweichen dann geh auf nen normalen PVP - Server. 

mfg Tupac

PS: die kleinen flames bitte nich beachten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (7. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Stell Dir mal vor Du schaust einen SciFi Film an und überall siehst Du dass es sich nur um Kulissen handelt und zwischendrin unterhalten sich die Darsteller auch mal über die Basketball Ergebnisse.
> Wie würde der Film wohl athmosphärisch rüberkommen für dich? Ziemlich mies vermutlich.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Du dich so auf die Realitätsflucht einschiesst. Wenn Du ein Buch liest oder einen Film schaust dann vertiefst Du dich auch dort in die Story.
> ...



Dazu sag ich einfach nur signed !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (8. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es sehr scheide das auf den RP-Servern in WoW wenig Rollenspiel betrieben wird.

off topic:  Meiner Meinung nach könnten fantasyvollere Namen auf 
normalen Servern auch nicht schaden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Sere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drotan (9. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin leidenschaftlicher Rollenspieler und spiel auch aufn RP-PvP Server. Und nein, aufn TS wird grundsätzlich in OOC gesprochen. 
Leider verirren sich wirklich viele "Deppen" auf diesen Server, weil Sie sehen RP-PvP...ah cool! PvP!
Wirklich schade...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (9. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Rp ist eher was für reifere Leute, Kiddies bekommen es meist nicht mal ansatzweise gebacken.
> 
> Sehr stark durchgegriffen wird auf den RP Servern wohl nicht, aber jemand der kein RP machen will sollte den Funken Anstand besitzen und sich einen anderen Server suchen.



Exakt

Gibt sogar Leute auf RP Server die sich von RPlern genervt fühlen....*ähm Hallo !* gehts noch,ihr wißt schon wo ihr hier seit oder. Wenn Ihr euch nicht an Regeln halten wollt....Servertransfer und weg seit ihr. Auf PvE und PvP könnt ihr den ganzen Tag dummes Zeug labern und dämlich rumspringen.

so einfach is dass


----------



## tartor (20. Februar 2008)

also ich bin auf rp server rp hat nix mit kein ts usw. zu tun nur in den öffentlichen channels sollte man sich so verhalten in der inni oder beim raid is eh fast jeder ooc weils einfacher is aber du bist dein char wenn du durch die stadt läufst oder so. wirst du sicher keine chuck norris witze im /s machen usw.

es stimmt scho hexer sind gemein und arrogant aber blutelfen sind viel schlimmer^^

mfg ein missverstandener RPler
(der letzte seiner art)


----------



## Ouna (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hab selbst mal auf einem RP Server gezockt, bis ich dann geflüchtet bin. 
Die Grundidee des RPs finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Was mich viel mehr nervt, ist diese Kluft zwischen RPlern und non RPlern auf diesen Servern. Der eine ist angepisst, weil man ihm nich IC antwortet, der andere schreibt "lol übertreib ma nich mit RP". 

Und dieses Pseudo RP, was von vielen betrieben wird, finde ich auch grausam. Wenn plötzlich Untote von der Erdenmutter reden, naja, der hat was in der Geschichte verpasst. 

Was mich noch gestört hat, ist die scheinbare Unvereinbarkeit zwischen RP Server und erfolgreich raiden. Ich will nicht auf nem Server hocken, mit dem ich mich mit lvl 70 ausschließlich zum RP machen einlogge. Ich möchte genauso etwas vom Content erleben und nich sagen müssen: SSC? Ja, bis Lurker.


----------



## Mezze (20. Februar 2008)

Könnte mir jemand die Abkürzungen "IC" und "OOC" am besten mit Beispielen dazu erklären? Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (22. Februar 2008)

Eolas schrieb:


> Hmmm, doch, Freak's gibts überall =) Aber dafür musst du nicht unbeding auf ein RP Realm =)
> Der Sinn eines solchen Servers "wäre" schon Echtes Rollenspiel, betende Priester, naturverbundene Druiden und arrogant-böse Hexenmeister. Aber dran hällt sich -leider- kein Schwein



Das wäre nicht unebdingt im Sinn eines solchen Servers. Nur Klischeeerfüllungen sind langweilig.
Wenn man für seinen Char eine gute Hintergrundstory hat kann er durchaus vom Klischee abweichen.
Bsp: Ein toleranter, nicht arroganter Blutelf. Oder Gilden in denen Elfen mit Trollen und Orks gemeinsam kämpfen.

Grüße
Telbion


----------



## Zachrid (22. Februar 2008)

Ich denke den besten Hinweis den man jemanden geben kann, ist einfach mal in einer Pen und Paper Rollenspielrunde reinzuschauen, wenn man denn Möglichkeit hat. Dann erklärt sich alles von selbst.


----------



## Neotrion (22. Februar 2008)

ich denke,dass dort die grössten WoW-suchtis spielen... da kommt man da ja gar nicht mehr weg von WOW


----------



## Bobo Rasta (22. Februar 2008)

Mezze schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand die Abkürzungen "IC" und "OOC" am besten mit Beispielen dazu erklären? Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



IC = In Character, man spricht als "Spielfigur"
OOC = Out Of Character, man spricht als Spieler, also als man selbst

IC wäre was wie "Entschuldigt mich, aber könnt Ihr mir sagen, wo ich die nächste Taverne finde?", also ein Satz, den auch deine Spielfigur sagen würde, wenn sie wirklich eine Figur in einer Fantasywelt wäre. OOC ist alles andere, also wenn du z.B. übers Fernsehprogramm von gestern redest usw. 

Meiner Meinung nach gehören auch so Dinge wie "Wie hoch hast du denn Angeln" zu OOC, weils sich ja auf nen Wert bezieht, den dein Char ja eigentlich nicht kennt... - wer weiss, vielleicht sind wir auch alle nur Figuren in einem Spiel der Götter, die irgendwo mit Charakterbögen und Würfeln an nem Tisch sitzen oder auch vor nem Laptop... ich wüsste dann jetzt auch nicht, wie hoch mein Skill in "Auto fahren" wäre, ich könnte höchstens sagen "Vermutlich durchschnittlich", aber nicht, "Autofahren? Klar, da hab ich 145/225"...

Btw: Als jemand, der schon seit 18 Jahren Pen & Paper spielt hab ich bei WoW erst gar nicht versucht, auf nem RP-Server zu zocken, ich persönlich wäre vermutlich total schockiert... ;o)


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (22. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele nun seit mehr als 2,5 Jahren auf einem PvP-Server als Hordler. Mir ist (wie wohl jedem Hordler) der Brachlandchat ein Begriff.

Nun hab ich mir vor einigen Wochen aus RL-Gründen versuchsweise einen Menschen-Priester auf einem RP-PVP-Server erstellt (Das Syndikat). In Goldhain angekommen traf mich echt der Schlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das volle RP-Programm!

Ein Char kommt mit seinem Reittier ins Dorf "geschritten" (bloß nicht schnell sein dachte ich mir). "Schreitet" mit seinem Reittier an mir vorbei und hält rechts vorm Gasthaus (dort ist der typische Holzpfahl aus den Westernfilmen an denen die Pferde angebunden werden) steigt von seinem Reittier ab und "schreitet" in das Gasthaus.
10 Sekunden später "schreitet" er aus dem Gasthaus und stellt sich zu 2 anderen 70er Chars, die mitten auf der Strasse stehen.
"Ich habe uns ein paar Becher starkes Zwergenbier besorgt. Darf ich euch zu einem Bier einladen?"
"Oh danke. Aber wie ihr seht bin ich ein Zwerg und habe immer ein gefülltes Fäßchen Zwergenbier dabei. Ihr hätte also kein Bier kaufen müssen."
"Danke für das Angebot. Doch lasst mich euer Gastgeber sein."

Diese Unterhaltung ging in diesem Stil noch ca. 10 Minuten weiter. Ich wusste wirklich nicht, ob ich mich auf dem Boden wälze sollte vor Lachen oder die Jungs bewundern sollte. Ich hab ja selbst vor 20 Jahren D&D als Pen&Paper gespielt.

Naja okay queste ich mal weiter und lass die Jungs mal machen. Ich also das erste Mal nach Sturmwind. Ich betrete Sturmwind und somit auch den Chat in Sturmwind. Und was soll ich sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der reinste Brachlandchat in der Stadt! Mit Schimpfwörtern im Handelschat und allem was dazugehört. Ich kam mir vor wie auf "meinem" Stammserver Gul`Dan.

Somit liegen zwischen RP und Nicht-RP nur 2 Minuten Fußweg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/signed Bobo ich war "ziemlich" geschockt.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2008)

Also ich spiel auf Todeswache und mag RP, desshalb hab ich mir auch ein RP-Realm ausgesucht. 

Heute (ja, schön im /2) berichtet eine 38er von WS: "Yo, haben die Horde im WS foll gePwNt" Das is n Zitat, ich weiß wie man "voll" schreibt. 

Leider passiert das recht oft, und ich muss ehrlich sagen bei diversen Wispers mit Fremden finde ich im 70er-Bereich viel mehr die anständig RP betreiben. Spiele ich Twinks ist es mit RP allerspätestens aus nach dem man in ner Grp ist. Im /g versteh ich es ja, macht mir auch nix aus, da schreib ich auch normal. Ich find aber unsere RP-Gilden-Events sehr schön. Im Anhang n Bild von der Krönung unsere Leaderin =) 

Unterschied wurde ja schon erklärt, ich wollte das nur mal loswerden.

Das Bild:

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aVLpIri


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (22. Februar 2008)

Eolas schrieb:


> Hmmm, doch, Freak's gibts überall =) Aber dafür musst du nicht unbeding auf ein RP Realm =)
> Der Sinn eines solchen Servers "wäre" schon Echtes Rollenspiel, betende Priester, naturverbundene Druiden und arrogant-böse Hexenmeister. Aber dran hällt sich -leider- kein Schwein


 
 ganz klar weil wenn man bösen hexer oder auch bösen schurke spielt und ein wenig übertreibt, bekommt man schnell eine igno auch wen das *böse* zu dem char passen sollte...


----------



## Malakas (22. Februar 2008)

Nairus schrieb:


> Danke erstmals für die Schnellen Antworten.
> 
> Was heisst den Sollen oder Müssen, wird man von nem Gm ermahnt wenn man den Sinn und Zweck seiner Klasse nicht erfüllt, geschweige denn von seinem Namen?
> 
> ...



Verarschen können wir uns selbst... Danke für das gespräch. Den weihnachtsmann gibts es übrigens wirklich ; )


----------



## kargash (22. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es wird zu wenig Rp betrieben.

Naja von Rollenspiel merkt man bei WoW nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Rp für uns Rollenspieler 

BTW Rp ist um einiges anspruchsvoller als das normale WoW,von daher ist der Bestand an Kiddies recht gering


----------

